# Sole Meuniere (I think that's the right spelling)



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I used to love to watch the late Julia Child to laugh a bit at her corny jokes, and my late uncle's comment that she looked like a man dressed like a woman. (I believed my uncle, though dad made a point of saying the uncle was "pulling my leg.") I even once went out as Julia for Halloween. :devil3: Fortunately, that was a long LONG time ago. 

Then someone stuck this recipe on MSN and her description of it was so rapturous, even if an obvious pitch to buy some of Julia's books, that I had to try it. 

It IS good. 

INGREDIENTS

2 skinless and boneless sole, sunfish, swai, or other mild thin fish fillets (1/2 pound each).
8 tbsp of stick butter to clarify or 3 tbsp clarified butter
4 tbsp regular butter
Chopped Italian parsley
half a raw lemon
1/4 cup of white flour
salt and pepper to taste


PROCEDURE
Put the fish fillets on paper towels till ready to coat with flour

Clarify the butter (if you have to); Take an 8tbsp stick and nuke in microwave till it foams. Scoop off the foam with a spoon. That's the milk solids which burn when they get hot. Important because you want to fry the fish in butter. 

Trust me, it's worth the trouble! Try to get all the foam. Or get some clarified butter from the store.

Coat the fish on both sides with flour; salt and pepper too, though you can add at the end if you like.

Heat a cast iron fry pan big enough to hold all the fish without crowding; when it's nice and hot, put the clarified butter in it.

Set your iPhone timer for two minutes and put the fillets in the hot butter. When it dings, promptly flip the fillets and do for another two minutes. Remove from pan and place on plate. The fillets should be lightly crispy outside tender inside.

Put 4 tbsp butter in the butter left in the pan and melt it down; squeeze lemon juice from half the lemon. (Much better than pre-prepared lemon juice in a bottle!) 

Cut the parsley and sprinkle it over the fillets, then spoon some butter sauce on them; the parsley crackles and wilts under the heat.

Serve with lean sides, like plain potatoes or wild rice or salad.

And, some nice white wine.


THOUGHTS AND NOTES

This has a lot of butter in it, so it's very filling. Startlingly so. You can, I suppose, use olive oil to fry it in, and/or add some white wine to the sauce.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Here’s what’s left after I wolfed down most of it.

Great Great Grandma very VERY strongly approved -- so strongly that I had to evict her from my home office four times, before I finally caved and gave her a bit.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like the correct spelling to me. I think you blew it in the adventure thread. :lol:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You heard me yelling from 500 mi away!

Not manure
Not Meniere's Disease.:wink2:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@wooleybooger, @*Nick333* , The devil done get into me.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Anyone try this?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> Anyone try this?


Although It looks good and I’m sure was delicious… I would never use that much butter. I always cut the butter by at least half. Chefs love to drown their food in butter. Even when I make shrimp scampi, I use less than half of what a chef would use. In baking I use the amount of butter called for and sometimes more.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Although It looks good and I’m sure was delicious… I would never use that much butter. I always cut the butter by at least half. Chefs love to drown their food in butter. Even when I make shrimp scampi, I use less than half of what a chef would use. In baking I use the amount of butter called for and sometimes more.


You certainly have a point. So good! Maybe add some olive oil?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> You certainly have a point. So good! Maybe add some olive oil?


Did I read it right 8 T of butter + 4 T regular butter? If so, it’s too much.
like I said, most chefs use 12 T or more to make shrimp scampi.
I use about 5 T…and it’s delicious.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Today all the TV chefs give homage to Julia as she was the original pioneer for home cooks using true French techniques. Sara Moulton actually worked under Julia as her assistant. Then came the Galloping Gourmet and the Frugal Gourmet.
I watched all these shows as a kid and still watch lots of cooking on TV. Partly I think why I love to cook and do a darn good job of it. When I graduated high school, my dad told me I had 2 choices. Go to college or get a job and start paying rent. I almost went to culinary school. But settled on working and I got an electrical apprenticeship when I turned 18.
This is what I have done my entire life. I have had little spurts of other jobs in between real electrical work over the years.

There is a show about Julia on now where contestants watch her videos and compete making her dishes. I have not seen it. Only the commercials for it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> I used to love to watch the late Julia Child to laugh a bit at her corny jokes, and my late uncle's comment that she looked like a man dressed like a woman. (I believed my uncle, though dad made a point of saying the uncle was "pulling my leg.") I even once went out as Julia for Halloween. :devil3: Fortunately, that was a long LONG time ago.
> 
> Then someone stuck this recipe on MSN and her description of it was so rapturous, even if an obvious pitch to buy some of Julia's books, that I had to try it.
> 
> ...


I’d try 1/2 & 1/2 evoo and butter.


----------

